
The case against Dropbox looks stronger with each passing day - phren0logy
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/22/9372563/dropbox-really-is-a-feature
======
phren0logy
I have used Dropbox since around 2011, and I've been happy with it. While
other services have popped up, my files are so valuable to me (and Dropbox has
been so reliable and seamless) that I have continued to pay for the service.

I don't consider my money wasted, but I have to agree with the sentiment that
file sync is becoming a commodity. I hope Dropbox can spice things up a bit,
as I still consider them to be the best in the business.

~~~
barronlroth
Fully agree. As a professional photographer, I'll happily pay for 1TB of
Dropbox Pro. It is simply the most effortless way to share images with my
clients.

------
fit2rule
Dropbox is just one of those serviced I'd rather that the OS vendors got
right, built in to the OS, and left it at that. Of course, I tend to think OS
vendors are asleep at the wheel these days, however ..

(Which is why I store everything on IPFS.)

~~~
veidr
I disagree[1]; I think that the entire value proposition of Dropbox is the
fact that it is cross-platform and cross-device.

The mainstream OSes all _do_ have a basically working version of the same
thing.

1\. OS X and iOS have iCloud Drive, which didn't work for many generations (as
one would expect of an Apple internet/cloud service) but now does basically
work. However it does not work at all on any non-Apple platform.

2\. Windows and Windows Phone have a confusing array of different versions of
OneDrive, but that does basically work on Windows and Windows Phone. Some
versions of OneDrive sort of work on some other platforms too, but not really.
My OneDrive (which is different from my sister's version, because hmm I get
mine through my work's Office 365) does not work at all on OS X.

3\. Android has Google Drive, which is closer to a real Dropbox competitor in
that it wants to be cross-platform. But it really sucks on OS X, and Windows —
seems overly focused on mobile.

Because these services are all biased to their own platforms, I still find
Dropbox works better work involving different platforms and various types of
devices.

Now, if OS vendors would work to implement conformance with an interoperable
standard for this kind of synchronization, that would be cool. But, they won't
(for the foreseeable future).

[1]: [http://masonmark.com/why-icloud-cant-ever-be-as-good-as-
drop...](http://masonmark.com/why-icloud-cant-ever-be-as-good-as-dropbox/)

